# Tivo Slide Pro Remote Control Programming issues



## Jeff298 (Sep 18, 2014)

I just purchased a new Tivo Slide Pro Remote control, and it works great...except for one thing. I am trying to program it so it turns on/off my TV, Receiver & a remote controlled Fireplace in my livingroom. 

I have tried "learning" the commands for "power" from each of the original remotes (my TV's, Receiver's & the Fireplace's). I am able to successfully "learn" the power functions for all three devices, but when I press the "TV Power" button on the Slide, it will only turn on/off two of my three devices, not all three. Each time I try to "relearn" the various "power" buttons, the Slide ends up turning on/off two different items. It's been able to control the power of all 3 devices, just never all 3 at the same time. Right now, it's turning on my receiver and fireplace, but not the TV. 

This is driving me crazy, since I purchased this remote specifically for it's direct (and outstanding) RF control of my Roamio, but I also want it to turn on/off all three (not just two) of my devices. And yes, I've tried resetting the remote 5 times now, re-pairing it to my Roamio, and have also tried using the built-in codes to try controlling my TV, but when I do this, it seems like it loses either the Fireplace or Receiver. One more note, I also own the older regular Tivo Slide (non-pro) remote, and I was successful at getting it to control the power of all 3 devices, but it has a serious lag with my Roamio...


----------



## jackief (Nov 15, 2013)

I had a post in here several months ago that I was never able to get my slide to control both my preamp and tv at the same time. I had one work but not the other no matter which I put in slot 0, slot 1, etc. I gave up. If there are any new tricks suggested I will give it a try.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

It will only power on 2 devices at a time even though the specs say 3. I have 5 slide pro's purchased at different times and they all do the same thing. TiVo support had no answers other than to return it and try another which is a waste of time since they all are the same.

The original slide will power on 3 devices if you can find one.


----------



## Jeff298 (Sep 18, 2014)

Darn it Eric, that's what I was afraid of! I've only been able to get it to power on/off 2 of my 3 devices at a time, even though the specs say it will do 3. I have the older (non-Pro) Slide Remote, and it controls all 3 devices, but because it uses a Bluetooth dongle plugged in to the back of my Tivo Roamio, there is a noticeable "lag" when I press buttons compared to the Slide PRO remote, and sometimes the older Slide remote doesn't register button presses on the remote, causing me to have to re-press the keys 

Other than not being able to get the Slide PRO remote to control all 3 devices, I do like how responsive it is with my Roamio! I was just really hoping to clear up some remote control clutter, sadly there doesn't seem to be any true Universal remotes than use RF to control my Roamio and IR codes for all of my other devices.


----------



## namwoljr (Aug 8, 2014)

This is bad news! I was trying to get my Slide Pro to turn my TV, Sound Bar, and HDMI switch on and off simultaneously using the manual programming method, and ran up against this very limitation.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278

The instructions from the link above clearly state that it can power three devices at once, but it obviously isn't working. Every time I programmed the third one, one of the others would get dropped, leaving me with only two devices turning on and off. Not the end of the world, but still an annoyance.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I hope that people are reporting this "glitch" to TiVo, for possible fixing?


----------



## namwoljr (Aug 8, 2014)

I did just that over 24 hours ago via email on the support section of their site. No response.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

namwoljr said:


> I did just that over 24 hours ago via email on the support section of their site. No response.


You're a good person.


----------



## namwoljr (Aug 8, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> You're a good person.


Apparently not good enough to warrant a response from Tivo, haha. I still have yet to hear back, so I'm assuming they are aware of the problem, don't have a solution, and would rather not admit it to anyone.


----------



## gripper4hire (Jun 30, 2015)

I got a response on this:



> ...
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support. I can definitely address this with you.* We apologize for the confusion with that, but the Slide Pro should only be able to use the two devices.* At this time we no longer support the older Slide remotes. Only those newer remotes should be compatible with the Minis.
> ...
> ...


So it looks like the support page is wrong. Slide Pros only support 2 devices. I also asked if the older Slide works with a TiVo Mini, and support says "no"... although I suspect this maybe incorrect based on what I heard other people say -- so perhaps they just don't want to support it if there is a problem.

Eitherway, I ordered an used Slide Remote to solve my problem of powering 3 devices.


----------



## andrews777 (Aug 23, 2007)

I just got one of these and it worked without the USB dongle I purchased separately. I only have it turning on the TV now, but I would love to get it to turn on/off the Pioneer receiver and Samsung soundbar at the same time. It is a Samsung TV, so I may be able to tie the sound bar to the TV, but I would like to know if plugging in the dongle would make this work as well.

I am running a Roamio OTA.

It seems to be RF without the USB dongle, unless I am getting some really odd reflections.


----------



## gripper4hire (Jun 30, 2015)

andrews777 said:


> I just got one of these and it worked without the USB dongle I purchased separately. I only have it turning on the TV now, but I would love to get it to turn on/off the Pioneer receiver and Samsung soundbar at the same time. It is a Samsung TV, so I may be able to tie the sound bar to the TV, but I would like to know if plugging in the dongle would make this work as well.
> 
> I am running a Roamio OTA.
> 
> It seems to be RF without the USB dongle, unless I am getting some really odd reflections.


Roamio boxes don't need the dongle, because the RF receiver is built in. Also I believe the *new* Mini v2 has the RF built in. The dongle is for older Mini v1s, and other older TiVo boxes.

Otherwise, according to Tivo, your remote can only learn to power on two devices, and not three as stated in the documentation.


----------

